# Highbury Tech intake Jan 1976



## Ex-Joe

Hi guys

There must be a few on here from the vintage Jan 76 intake at Highbury.

Any takers!


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

I was in the January 1974 intake, you may have had my locker in the workshops.


----------



## Ex-Joe

Was that the one with all the gay porn in!


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

dam !


----------



## Powerscourtroad boys

Count me in as one as well. BP Tankers.


----------

